# Vanda surviving crown rot



## Michael Bonda (Nov 2, 2022)

I thought I would post this information since I was having difficulty finding the information on other sites.
Unfortunately Hurricane Ian was very damaging to many of us here in Florida. My orchid collection took a hit and lost about 1/3 of my collection but home and humans all fine.
Two Vandas developed crown rot and I was not sure if they could recover. One is a spectacular expensive species.
To my surprise, there is new growth developing at the base and between leaves and a new plant developing. Likely now many years before blooming again, at least the plant can survive.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 2, 2022)

Good to read that you, your family and your house were not affected. On the other hand......sorry that you lost a part of your collection.
At least these two vandas are recovering. They are looking good. Good luck !


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes hopefully the plant will survive. Maybe dragons blood will help?


----------



## abax (Nov 2, 2022)

Read my mind Mr. Cello! I was just going to suggest a plentiful treatment of DB. Glad to hear family and
home made it through that awful storm.


----------

